# IS A JOYAL 2000wd a decent bench spot welder?



## ome (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi everyone,
Is anyone familiar with this make or model?
i do not know much about brands except the couple i remember like Lincoln and Miller. 
Any advice would be appreciated. 
It is a 220 single phase machine, at 6 amps. 
Thanks ,
Jon


----------

